# إلى (خبراء المساحة)



## hany elkazzaz (7 يوليو 2008)

استفسار عن خطأ مساحي يحدث عند عملية الرفع
انا حديث العهد على التوتال استيشن ماركة سوكيا set 5 10
انا عندي ارض 1000 * 1000 متر صحراء يعني فروق الارتفاعات تصل الى حوالي 10 متر مع عدم استوائيه للارض المعلوم اربعه نقاط حدودها بس عدم امكانية رؤيه اى من نقطه للنقطه الاخري
ولعدم الاطالة
انا حاولت استخدم طريقة Resection وشوفت النقطتين وحصلت على احداثيات المحطة
ولكن عند توقيع احداثيات المحطة وجدت انها خارج قطعة الارض على العلم ان النقطه داخل الارض
وللاسف فقد حاولت مرات عديدة ولكن تعطي نفس قيمة الاحداثيات حتي لو من مكان اخر

نفسي اعرف الخطأ فين او ايه الخطأ اللي بقع فيه كل مره؟

والله الموفق


----------



## Ashraf M (7 يوليو 2008)

ياعم هانى - طبعا لو عملت Resection من نقطتين حيكون لها حلين رياضيا - ديه امور بديهيه رياضيه !! - الـ Resection يكون على 3 نقاط على الاقل علشان الجهاز يحل رياضيا لوحده صح او تاخد احداثيات النقطتين و ترسمهم على الورقه (او الاوتوكاد) و تحدد مكان النقطه اللى طلعت عندك و تعمل لها Mirror بالنسبه للخط الواصل بين النقطتين.
ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## hany elkazzaz (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الرد الجميل
بس على فكره انا عملت ال resection تاني على 3 نقط واعطاني نفس الاحداثيات اللي على نقطتين
وروحت فى مكان تاني خالص وظبط الجهاز على نقطتين تانيين وجيت ارص النقطه السابقه جابلي نفس الاحداثيات 
لو سمحت يا اخ اشرف الايضاح اكتر وما هي البدئل الراضية البديهيه

وبراحه شويه علينا انا بقولك انا حديث العهد على التوتال استيشن

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح10 (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ حبيت المساعدة ولكن لم افهم السوال مظبوط ؟؟؟ 
مادام عندك نقطة ثابتة واحدة على الاقل يمكنك ان تنقل اى نقطة اخرى الى اى مكان بناءً على النقطة الثابتة المعلومة الاحداثيات ، بمعنى انه يمكنك فرض اى نقطة وقراءة إنحراف النقطة ومسافتها وبالتالى حسابياً يمكنك حساب احداثياتها ، وهكذا الى ان توصل النقطة الثابته الثانية .
هذا ماردت توضيحه،،،،،،
ولكم الشكر


----------



## طه حسن طه (8 يوليو 2008)

الخطا يا اخي في resction


----------



## hany elkazzaz (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم (المساح 10)
انا زيي مقولت حديث العهد بالتوتال استيشن فلو ممكن توضيح اكتر وبالخطوات للشغل على التوتال استيشن كيفيه حساب الانحراف 
من كلامك انا فهمت انه لو عندك احداثيات نقطة واحده تقدر تيجيب اي احداثيات لنقطة اخري
وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## قاسم عبد (8 يوليو 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضلhany elkazaazسلاما
ضع الجهاز على النقطه التي ترى منها النقطتين المعلومتين وارصد اول نقطه سجل المسافه 
دور الجهاز الى النقطه الثانيه ثم سجل المسافه وكذلك الزاويه اترك الجهاز ...اصبح لديك مثلث المعلوم فيه التالي
1 .اتجاه ومسافه بين النقطتين المعلومتين
2.مسافه الضلعين وكذلك الزاويه التي بين الضلعين..حل المثلث بقانون الجيوب...لاستخراج الاحداثيات
ارجو الردلان الحل منطقي انشاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع سهل بس لازم عملى و علشان كده حاول تروح التوكيل و تعرف منه ايه الخطوة اللى انت نستها 
و لو انت من الاسكندرية التوكيل فى سموحة شارع مصطفى كامل برج قصر تبارك الدور التانى


----------



## مهندس الدولة (8 يوليو 2008)

يا اخي ربما انت قرأت المسافة المائلة على الجهاز بدلا من المسافة الافقية وهذا يعني ان المسافات المقروؤة اكبر 
بكثير من المسافات الحقيقية و خصوصا انك تقول بان ميل الارض كبير ؟؟؟


----------



## hany elkazzaz (9 يوليو 2008)

الاخ قاسم 
شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه
بس انا مش عارف المسافه هتبقه صحيحه ولا لاء وزيي مقال مهندس الدوله ان المسافه ممكن تكون مائلة والله اعلم
انا احتارت مش عارف اعمل ايه
بس فيه رد قالي اعمل mirror للنقطة اللي ظهرت على الجهاز هيديلك احداثيات النقطه المحتله
الرد ده ممكن اقرب الي الصواب وهجربه واقولكم ولا انته رايك فيه ايه 
يهمني رأيك

وجزاكم كلكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf M (9 يوليو 2008)

الاخ هانى - انا قلت لك اعمل Mirror طبقا لفهمى انك عملت الـ Resection من نقطتين بس - لكن و اضح ان مش هوه ده اللى حصل - انا رأى (زى ما قاللك البعض) انك ممكن جدا تكون عملت الـ Resection غلط - و كل جهاز وله ترتيب معين - انصحك بانك تروح للتوكيل او تتدرب على الـ Resection الاول (حتى لو لوحدك).

و لايضر انك تعمل الـ Mirror فان وجدت النقطه جت فى مكانها - يبقى اولا انت عملت الـ Resection غير كامل - بنقطتين بس - ثانيا - دقة هذا الـ Resection حتكون سيئه جدا.

ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## محمود خطابي (9 يوليو 2008)

الاخ هاني انا مساح مثلك ولا اجد عمل ان استطعت ايجاد عمل لي برجاء الاتصال بي علي رقم 0161637925واسمي محمود


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

سلامو عليكو
انا عملت mirror للنقطه وومتأكد بنسبه 95 % انها لما اتقلبت اديت الاحداثيات الصحيحه
بس نفسي اعرف ليه الاحداثيات مش بتيجي صح من الاول وعلى فكره انا جربت الresection من اماكن مختلفه لدرجة ان انا وقفت الجهاز عند نقطه معلومه وظبطت back side على نقطه تانيه وجيت اقرأ نقطه المحطة اللي كنت عامل عندها ال resction اديدني نفس الاحداثيات قبل mirror انا هتجنن مش عارف الخطأ فين
وبالنسبة للأخ محمود انا مهندس مدني تنفيذ ولو جت فرصه ليك اكيد هتصل بيك

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

ولو حد ممكن من المشرفيين يساعدنا حتى تعم الفائده
وشكرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

ولو في حد يدلني على شخص خبير اتصل بيه اكون شاكر


----------



## Ashraf M (10 يوليو 2008)

ياخ هانى - الموضوع ده - اسهل بكتير من انه يحتاج خبير - تشغييل جهاز Total Station مش هو الموضوع اللى محتاج خبير - كل الموضوع الممارسه و التدريب.
احيانا بس فيه مواضيع بتبقى محتاجه مهندس فاهم - زى المعايره و ظبط المحاور.
على العموم انا انصحك بالاتى :

اولا - راجع اتجاه قراءة الزوايا : Face left او Face Right
ثانيا - راجع ترتيب ادخال الاحداثيات : X و الـ Y ا و N و الـ E - لان عكس ادخال الاحداثيات ( فى نظام الاحداثيات المحلى ) يؤدى لمثل هذه الاخطاء.
ثالثا - يمكنك ان تفتح ملف جديد (ان كان هذا ممكنا فى الموديل الذى تعمل عليه) - و تبدأ فى عمل الـ Resection ثم ترسل الملف (طبعا فى هيئة ASCII )ز
رابعا - اذا كنت تريد عمل شغل ذو مستوى جيد - انسى الـ Resection واعمل Traverse محترم (بعد ماتكون اخترت نقاطه بعنايه - و بينها رؤيه متبادله) و استخدم نقاط الـ Traverese سواء فى الرفع او التوقيع.

ارجوا ان اكون قد افدتكم
افتح ملف جديد للارصاد


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا اخي علشان تتاكد ان resection اللي انت عملته صح 
وانت واقف علي نفس النقطة اعمل (station and back sight) بمعني بعد ما تجيب الاحداثيات النقطة المحتله بال resection تبقي عرفت احداثياتها 
خذها نقطه محتله معلومه ووجه علي احدي النقاط الاخري كخلفيه وشوف خطا القفل اذا كان مسموح به تبقي عملت resection صح والا تبقي عندك مشكله في استخدام الجهاز وعلي فكره ال resection صح بالنقطتين لان الفكره واحده ولكن انا باخذ نقطه ثالثة للتاكيد وزياده الدقه
وممكن تكون المشكله عندك في ادخال الاحداثيات بمعني انك بتدخل احداثي النقطين مكان بعض
انت لازم تدخل النقطه الاولي وتعمل measure
لها ثم تدخل النقطه الثانيه وتعمل measure
لها 
ارجوك ان اكون اجبتك عن سوالك ونسالك الدعاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل المهندس هانى

غالب أجهزة المساحة تستعمل ثلاثة نقاط لعمل التقاطع الخلفى
وربما كانت هذه مشكلتك الحقيقية أنك كنت تنهى عمل البرنامج قبل رصد النقطة الثالثة
لذا أعطاك إحداثيات خطأ حتى بعدما عملت لها 
Mirror
على الأوتوكاد

مرفق برنامج لعمل التقاطع الخلفى من نقطتين مع شرح كيفية إستخدامه








وهذا هو رابط تنزيل البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/54731945/149b8f0b/Resection_2P.html


مع تمنياتى القلبية بعمل موفق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## hany elkazzaz (12 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا ليك جدا يا مهندس احمد
وجزاك الله كل خيرا عنا
انا ان شاء الله هجرب البرنامج وهقولك على النتيجه وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير لنا وللمسلمين
ومره ثانيه جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى المشاركه 
وسلامو عليكو


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 يوليو 2008)

الزميل العزيز :
تأكد من ادخال احداثيات نقاط ال Resection 
اذا استخدمت نقاط صحيحة سيكون عملك صحيحاً
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل الأعزاء
إكتشفت خطأ بسيط فى إشارة فى البرنامج

فقمت بتعديله ووضعت النسخة المعدلة على نفس الرابط

لكن مع الأسف كان هناك 9 أفراد قد قاموا بتنزيله

أنا عملت علامة تميز بها النسخة الصحيحة والعلامة هى:
الدائرة البيضاء المرسومة على كل نقطة من الثلاث نقاط جعلتها فى النسخة المصححة سوداء

أرجو المعذرة ممن نزل النسخة التى كان بها الخطأ

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## hany elkazzaz (13 يوليو 2008)

سلامو عليكو

شكرا ليك جدا يا مهندس احمد والمجهود الكبير اللي انته قايم بيه

ده واجب كبير

هجربه واقولك

بس ان شاء الله هيديني الاحداثيات صح؟؟؟يعني انته متأكد منه واتوكل على الله واشتغل من النقطه اللي هيديهاني

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل هانى

نعم أنا متأكد منه وجربته على أمثلة
وأرسلت لك على البريد مثال مجرب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (22 يوليو 2008)

عمل خط قاعدة 100و100 100و1000 داخل الموقع قم برفع نقاط الحدود -تما عملinsrt داخلaotu cad


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر على البرنامج


----------



## محمد شيت (27 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى اولا مش تقلق اول حاجه ممكن يكون من الجهاز نفسه (شيك على معايرته) ثانيا ال resection مش شرط يثلاث نقط انا عل طول بشتغل بنقطتين ثالثا ممكن احداثيات البلديه بها اخطاء اى غير صحيحه


----------



## محمد شيت (27 يوليو 2008)

حبيبى ممكن تكون عكست احداثيات النقط يعنى النقطه رقم 1 كتبت فيها احداثيان النقطه 2 والعكس او شيك على كتابه ا حداثيات النقاط ( Xy)بالتوفيق مساح الامارات


----------



## باسم مرزوق (28 يوليو 2008)

يمكنك ان تكلمنى وافيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## باسم مرزوق (28 يوليو 2008)

0102613623


----------



## المساح10 (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ حتى الان انا لم افهم انت غلطك فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ذكرت فى الاول انك عمل resection من نقطتين وتحصلت على احداثيات المحطة..

((((انا حاولت استخدم طريقة Resection وشوفت النقطتين وحصلت على احداثيات المحطة
ولكن عند توقيع احداثيات المحطة وجدت انها خارج قطعة الارض على العلم ان النقطه داخل الارض
وللاسف فقد حاولت مرات عديدة ولكن تعطي نفس قيمة الاحداثيات حتي لو من مكان اخر

نفسي اعرف الخطأ فين او ايه الخطأ اللي بقع فيه كل مره؟))))
حسب كلامك لايوجد خطا فى احداثيات المحطة ، بدليل انك تحصلت عليها من مكان اخر ...
سؤال : كيف تاكدت من ان نقطة المحطة داخل الارض ، وهى حسب الاحداثيات خارج الارض ؟؟؟؟
الاخ الكريم لايوجد خطا فى الـ resection اذا كان بطريقة صحيحة ، وكانت النقاط مظبوطة ....
هذا كلامك للمرة الثانية يؤكد عدم وجود خطأ ......
((((بس على فكره انا عملت ال resection تاني على 3 نقط واعطاني نفس الاحداثيات اللي على نقطتين
وروحت فى مكان تاني خالص وظبط الجهاز على نقطتين تانيين وجيت ارص النقطه السابقه جابلي نفس الاحداثيات 
لو سمحت يا اخ اشرف الايضاح اكتر وما هي البدئل الراضية البديهيه))))

الاخ الكريم سوف انزل لك كتاب شرح للجهاز من البداية حتى الاحتراف ....


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 يوليو 2008)

الاخ هانى
انا اشتغلت على جهاز سوكيا 510 لمدة سنتسن فى شركة نيو اوسكار للاساسات الميكانيكية بالاسكندرية و كنت بعمل يوميا الــ resection و لم يحدث اى خطاء و لكن لابد من مراعاة عدة امور 
1- اذا ارت عمل الـ resection من نقطتيين فلابد من ادخال النقط و ليكن نقطة A هى الاولى و النقطة B هى التانيه و عند الرصد يجب رصد النقطة A اولا ثم B بعد ذلك و يفضل عند ادخال النقط تكون فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة 
2- ممكن تعمل الـ resection باكثر من نقطتين و بدون رصد بالعاكس اى عن طريق الزوايا و بتدى دقة عالية ايضا


----------



## علاء الملوانى (29 يوليو 2008)

*جمهورية مصر العربية-المنيا*

الاحداثيات التى تاخذ بالتوتال ستيشن تكون مقلوبة وبالتالى تضع الاحداثى الراسى من الجهاز وتضعه مكان الاحداثى الافقى على برنامج الاوتوكاد وكذلك الافقى مكان الراسى وقم بالتوقيع على مسئوليتى


----------



## المساح10 (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ علاء الملوانى 
كيف تكون الاحداثيات مقلوبة فى جهاز التوتال استيشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وضح معلومتك اكثر لاننى اشتغلت على الجهاز اكثر من (6) سنوات ولم اطبق ما ذكرته مرة...
نرجو التوضيح اكثر والا ماعملناه من قبل اصبح خطأ.


----------



## يسري محمد حسن (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم احسن حاجة في جهاز 310 و510 و610 ان تشتغل STATION ,وBS بس BSتكون اتجاه بمعني هنك تقف علي اي نقطة وتفرضها 1000و1000مثلا وتدخل الbs اتجاه وليكن 0 وابدا الرفع وشكرا


----------



## يسري محمد حسن (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم احسن حاجة في جهاز 310 و510 و610 ان تشتغل STATION ,وBS بس BSتكون اتجاه بمعني هنك تقف علي اي نقطة وتفرضها 1000و1000مثلا وتدخل الbs اتجاه وليكن 0 وابدا الرفع وشكرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الاخ الفاضل المساح 10*

اولا شكرا لاهتمامك
انا عرفت ان النقطة خارج الارض لما وقعتها على الاتوكاد


----------



## hany elkazzaz (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الى المساح 10*

انا هقولك عملت ايه بالخطوات
انا دخلت احداثيات النقطتين
ورصدت الاولى وعملت dest.
ورصدت الثانية وعملت calc.
اعطى الجهاز احداثيات
المفروض دى احداثيات المحطة المحتله
وقعت الاحداثيات دى على الاتوكاد ادانى النقطه خارج حدود الارض


----------



## المساح10 (4 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله
مشكور الاخ هانى


----------



## hany elkazzaz (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الزميل مصطفى الجمل*

شكرا على ردك على المشاركه
هتفرق لو مع عقارب الساعة او لاء
بيتهيألى انها مش هتفرق ولا ايه

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany elkazzaz (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الزميل علاء الملواني*

شكرا على ردك على المشاركه

بيتهيألى ان الكلام اللي قولته مش صحيح

ولو ممكن ايضاح منك اكثر اكون ممنون

وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (4 أغسطس 2008)

*الزميل يسري محمد حسن*

شكرا لردك على المشاركه

لو ممكن توضح اكثر بالخطوات اكون شاكر

اصل انا لسه مبتدئ على الجهاز

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (4 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تكون قالب الجهاز يعن هو مظبوط على انه يشتغل متيامن وانت شغال بيه متياسر او العكس - دي واحدة التانية ممكن تكون قالب النقاط مدخل الشمالي شرقي والشرقي شمالي - التالتة ممكن تكون قالب الترقيم يعني مديله احداثيات الاولى على انها التانية والعكس -الرابعة احداثيات النقاط غلط من اساسه مش هيخرج السبب عن دول ان شاء الله 
احنا بنعمل ال resection على اجهزة التبكون والسوكيا بسهولة جدا وبنقطتين فقط 
اول حاجة بنظبط الاوضاع بتاعته وبنختار انه يكون بوجه واحد اسهل من وجهين وخاصة اذا كنا مش محتاجين الدقة الكبيرة وبنوجه على النقطة الاولى وبعدين النقطة التانية وبنقوله انه يبدأ يحسب وبيتلعلي احداثيات النقطة المحتلة وعشان اشيك على نفسي وعلى العملية دي برفع احداثيات نقطة او النقتطين واقارنهم بالاحداثيات الاصلية اذا كان الفرق مقبول بكمل شغلي اذا كان الفرق كبير يبقى في خطأ في احداثيات النقطتين اصلا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الى الاخ الاقرع بن حابس*

شكرا لمرورك الكريم
بس لو ممكن تشرحلى يعني ايه وجه واحد مش واجهين


----------



## hany elkazzaz (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الزميل الاقرع بن حابس*

ويعني ايه متايمن ومتياسر
لو مكن توضح اصل انا مبتدئ على الجهاز

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدو99 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يمكنك الاتصال بوكيل سوكيا بالمملكة العربية السعودية بمدينة الرياض وستجد ما يسرك


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

*الحمد لله*

اتحلت المشكلة بس انا شايف ان احنا يجب ان نحول الرجوع الى ما درسناه سابقا كن ممكن ناخد انحرافات ومسافات شغل تيدوليت ونحسبه كمثلث اى ترافيرس مغلق


----------



## يوسف دويكات (7 أغسطس 2008)

resection هو الحل


----------



## حسام عبد الله (10 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخ هاني اخوك حسام من مصر واعمل بالسعودية وانا عندي نفس الجهاز ولة نفس الخطأ و السبب ان الانطباق او (التطبيق)في الجهاز دة مش مظبوط ومعناة ان المنقلة الالكترونية فية بها مشكلة ممكن حلها من اختيارazmoth من الاعدادات او ان كانت مشكلة بنظام الجهاز فيجب معايرتة ولاكن لتستمر في العمل عليك عمل resction والتأكيد علية حسابيا ان كانت نقطة الاحداثي مظبوطة قم باخد احد النقطتين واجعلها back sid من نفس المكان وبذلك تؤكد للجهاز المحور الشمالي وابدأالعمل علي بركة الله


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (12 أغسطس 2008)

تأكد من Scale Factor للجهاز أو أن الإحداثيات مأخوذه بواسطه GPS أنا متأكد 100% إذ ضبط 
Scale Factor للجهاز مع Scale Factor للنقاط سيقفل معك


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اتصل بهذا الرقم فى مصر وهايفيدك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
0020189441731
مهندس سعيد عطية 
و سلم عليه


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير وعساكم من عواده 
تحية طيبة للجميع في المنتدى 
أولا التوتل ستيشن 510 أستعماله سهل جدا تستطيع أيجاد أحداثيات أي نقطة من نقطين فقط ليس بالضرورة من ثلاث نقاط عن طريق الريسكش أو في حل ثاني ممكن من نقطة واحدة بس يكون أحداثيات النقطة معلومة وأنقلها من واحدة حتى الآخرى يعني بتنصب الجهازعلى نقطة معينة وبعدين توجه على النقط الآخرى وتعمل أوبزرفيش يعطيك النقطة الثانية ثم سجل أحداثياتها ونقل الجهاز على النقط التى اخذت أحداثياتها وكرر الطريق للنقطة الثالثة ثم الرابعة وجر أذا قفلت معاك أم لا يعنى تشوف الأحداثيات النقطة الأولى التي كنت تقف عليها في بادئ الأمر هل نفس الأحداثيات أم في فرق ويمكن تجربتها بطريق أخرى حتى تتأكد من هذا الكلام ممكن تعطي النقطة الأولى أي أحداثيات يعني تقترح أحداثيات من عندك مثل تعطي النقط الأولى أحداثي الشمال هو 1000,000والشرق 500,000وجرب الطريقة السابقة أذا كانت الأحداثيات بها فرق وزع الفرق على النقط الأربعة يعني طريقة المنحنى المغلق وأنشاء الله تصل لنتيجة أخوك thunderbird - 2006 جرب الطريقة ورد لي الجواب وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ةبركاته 
أخي العزيز أذا ما زبطة ممكن يكون هناك خلل بنفس الجهاز ممكن تعمل سوفت وير للجهاز بالوكالة بتعته هو نف جهاز الكومبيوتر والموبايل بينعملوه سوفت وير *


----------



## tanakaa (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى هانى الموضوع فى منتهى البساطه واحدة من الأتنين مالهاش ثالث
1- حضرتك حطيت ال E مكان ال N
2- حضرتك حطيت نقطة مكان نقطه يعنى مثلا أدخلت نقطه 1 مكان نقطه2 و نقطة 2 مكان نقطه 1
ولو انى شخصيا ارجح الأحتمال الأول وعلى فكرة سيبك من الكلام اللى يقولك 3 نقط لازم للريسكشن مش مظبوط
طبعا ولو أمكن من 3 نقاط يكون احسن - لكن الأساس فى البرنامج هم نقطتين فقط والجهاز بيحل المثلث بمعلومية
الضلعين والزاوية المحصوره . اللى ما يعرفش يقول عدس 
وأى سؤال تحت امرك بأذن الله تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى عيسى ميرغني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*لكل مشكلة حل*

*تاكد من ان احاثيات النقطين صحيحات اعنى غير معكوسات مثلا النقطة أ اخذت بالخطأ احاثيات النقطة ب


----------



## سليم حسن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بجد المنتدى مفيد جداااااااااااااااااا 
ونتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ناتج ال resection نقطتين عليك ان تاخذ منهما المنطقية وتترك الثانية لانها غير منطقية


----------



## عبده كردى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
حاول تجرب تاني بترتيب الخطوات
1-الوقوف علي نقطة تكشف النقطتين المعلومتين 0
2-التاكد من ترتيب الادخال للاحداثيات للنقطتين والدقه عند رصدهم علي التوالي حسب الترتيب 0
3-يحسب الجهاز اوتوماتيك احداثيات نقطة جديدة وهي المحتلة فتقوم بحفظها علي الجهاز 0
4- ضبط الجهاز من جديد علي اعتبار المحتلة الجديدة اختيار احدي النقطتين backside 
5- اتمام العمل وباذن الله هيكون مضبوط 0
6-مراعاه نوع الجهاز لان الخطوات تختلف ولكن في المضمون لا يوجد اختلاف 0

بالتوفيق يا اخ هانى


----------



## عبد العز (30 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يااخواني انا من سوريا طالب في لبسنة الثانية هندسة مدنية طرق ومواصلات


----------



## محمدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا البرنامج الرائع 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## igi2 (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل والأجمل إن الإخوة كلهم تعاونوا في إيصال المعلومة

وأنا نفسي إستفدت كتير من متابعة الموضوع والردود مش بس هاني

وربنا يوفقكم جميعا لما فيه الخير ولنشر العلم ويوفق هاني لأني كان بيحصلي مواقف زي دي بتخليني أحتار 

والمشكلة إن ما كنتش بلاقي حد أسألة لغاية ما عرفت منتداكم المحترم ده


----------



## tanakaa (30 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء

أنا بخدمة أى سؤال خاص بالمساحه أو الجهزة او البرامج ولو مش عارف أعرف اللى يعرف وكلنا بنتعلم من بعض

وفوق كل زى علو عليم - المساحة عاوزه العقل الواعى المنتبه ولكن جل من لايسهو ولا ينام 

تحياتي لجميع الأخوه


----------



## road 10 (31 مايو 2009)

الاخ المهندس / هانى 
الكلام غير منطقى 
1 - اما الاحداثيات مقلوبه 
2 - conf للجهاز لابد من ضبطها حيث يوجد اختيار بين E,N
3 - اتا مستعد احضر لك لعمل اللازم ورقم تليفوتى 0122985981 فى اى وقت 
واحنا لبعض


----------



## abdo_designer (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان الخطاء ممكن يكون انك ادخلت x مكان y وال y مكان ال x حاول تراجع البيانات اللى انت ادخلتها فى الجهاز ........... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (13 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الطائر إلى الجنة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الله معاك ويوفقك يا أخ هاني 
أنا طالب هندسة جديد ويا ريت أقدر أساعدك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

جميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

good


----------

